

Mental calculation using only the human brain, with no help from any device - mquaes

These days we have become so much dependent on the mechanical devices that we have almost forgotten how to use our mind. We need calculators (if not computers) to add our shopping bills. Daily life tosses plenty of math problems our way. Of course, normal calculation can get boring. Here's the secret: Tricks &#38; Shortcuts. http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/
======
gdsf34dfsg
I love this, but I wish you have a twitter feed so I can keep track/reminded
of your site :)

------
mquaes
<http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/>

